# Little Pocket Shooter, this design ok



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I went and cut out another pattern, a little pocket shooter. The width of the forks is 1.5 inches apart. So is this desigh ok, has it any flaws? Its going to be 3/4''-1'' thick when i finish building the real deal. So the question is can this smaller slingshot shoot with heavy-moderate bands and be just as proficient as a larger slingshot with wider forks.? Will this cut it and be able to kill game.
Or should this be more appropriate for hunting. Can the small one be as powerful and shoot as well as a big slingshot like this? Thanks let me know


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

that little one is ok for hunting i have used a Dankung for hunting and thats a lot smaller, its the bands that give the power, and i have found the blue thera band will take rabbit size game, jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Smaller is better. My pocket shooters have gotten smaller and smaller. For me smaller has become more precise. My best shooter inside the forks measures 1-1/4 inch so my pouch length has become 2-1/2 inch long. The fork width will accomodate Tex's 3/4 inch bands. I also favor a thin shooter at 5/16 inch because it feels like its more of an extention to the hand. Fit all things according to your hand and how it feels to you.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bottom one is too big. Top one is fine design. Make it, get some Thera Band, and shoot it -- you'll like it!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the smaller one too, perfect for hunting especially with the right set of bands on it and a good pouch. Don't underestimate the importance of the pouch for accuracy. Set the big one aside...too big, I think.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Make what you like, and what feels good in your hand. Your new design is pretty much a tried and true one, if you like it go for it.
Fish sells his forks (which are similar) with some heavy duty bands and it seems to work well, just make sure the wood you use is up to snuff.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

People go on about thera band gold with 2 layers and large steel balls, ive be for the last month using a single thera gold band and using a 11m steel ball and taking rabbits, 
if you can do head and chest hits you will kill them, jeff


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> People go on about thera band gold with 2 layers and large steel balls, ive be for the last month using a single thera gold band and using a 11m steel ball and taking rabbits,
> if you can do head and chest hits you will kill them, jeff


Yahuh! It works well. While I do have double sets, but a nice tapered single thera gold does quite nicely. Finding myself reaching for the single banded 'pults more often than not.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> People go on about thera band gold with 2 layers and large steel balls, ive be for the last month using a single thera gold band and using a 11m steel ball and taking rabbits,
> if you can do head and chest hits you will kill them, jeff


I do not use double sets of bands a single band on each side works most xcellent for me.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> People go on about thera band gold with 2 layers and large steel balls, ive be for the last month using a single thera gold band and using a 11m steel ball and taking rabbits,
> if you can do head and chest hits you will kill them, jeff


Jeff, thank you so much for this info. I have been wondering about this for a long time, now. I suspected as much, but needed confirmation without experiment, as I don't get to hunt much.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> People go on about thera band gold with 2 layers and large steel balls, ive be for the last month using a single thera gold band and using a 11m steel ball and taking rabbits,
> if you can do head and chest hits you will kill them, jeff


Jeff, thank you so much for this info. I have been wondering about this for a long time, now. I suspected as much, but needed confirmation without experiment, as I don't get to hunt much.
[/quote]

I do a bit of pestcontrol on our local farm, i wont shoot at out i dont think i can clean kill, unless its rats, i hate them, with a smaller ball there isnt that much differance, if any, the double bands and large balls just make a mess of the meat bruse it, jeff


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> People go on about thera band gold with 2 layers and large steel balls, ive be for the last month using a single thera gold band and using a 11m steel ball and taking rabbits,
> if you can do head and chest hits you will kill them, jeff


Jeff,
I've found that to be so true as well. I just introduced a Single Tapered "Theraband" on my website for sell which I call the "Gold Winner!!!" It's fast and plenty strong enough for hunting as well as target shooting. It does great with up to .44 cal. lead. Whether you make them on your own or buy them from me, I think most everyone would like them.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> People go on about thera band gold with 2 layers and large steel balls, ive be for the last month using a single thera gold band and using a 11m steel ball and taking rabbits,
> if you can do head and chest hits you will kill them, jeff


Jeff,
I've found that to be so true as well. I just introduced a Single Tapered "Theraband" on my website for sell which I call the "Gold Winner!!!" It's fast and plenty strong enough for hunting as well as target shooting. It does great with up to .44 cal. lead. Whether you make them on your own or buy them from me, I think most everyone would like them.

















[/quote]

There just the job, i found that when hunting you want to be able to pull back quick and release, more so when hunting rats they are fast, my son is a big strong lad and he used to used the double bands, but has changed not cos he cant pull them back, but cos he too likes the singles now, 
They are nice bands, jeff


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Ok im going to tesco to get me a nice 3/4'' block of hard wood to make the pocket shooter. Thanks for the advice


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Btw i looked up some topics on narrow forks, and it seems it needs more care when shooting 1.5''wide and hight inside of fork 1''. How is it, is it risky or dangerous.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You need to pay attention to what you're doing and shoot with a flip.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I dont like small forks. I like'em wide. Less risk of getting a fork hit , more comfortable to hold ( for me ) Why risk if you dont need to ?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If you put your fingers up high enough, you will protect the fork...


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I draw the bands back towards my cheek bone and sight down the forks, and take aim for around 3-4 seconds only then do I realease. I dont instinct shoot cause I dont have the skill yet plus its a narrow fork gotta be careful







. I really would like my slingshot to be able to fit in my pocket so i can flip it out at a moments notice. When opportunity presents itself, it doesn't take long for it to fly away. I think the wider forks wont fit in the pocket very well. Btw Dayhiker good idea, never thought of that


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

If you put a good quaility band and pouch on and put it on right you shouldnt realy hit your fork, them ones of Flatbands with th moulded pouch would stop it, ive never hit my hand or fork since i joined here and learnt to put them on right, and i'd been shooting for a good few years before i joined, im, 53 and i'm still learning, jeff


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i prefer the smaller for hunting, but for plinking i prefer larger slingshots for more comfort because when i shoot ill shoot at a can for a good 2 hours


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice man. Jeff what pest do you hunt on your local farm. Im guessing you are a good rat killer too. The rats at my grannys place are probably making fun of me right now, they are so fast cant even draw my bands b4 they take off. A while back i used my barnett black widow with .30 cal lead shots, tried getting those fast critters with a shot to the head. But to my dismay I wasn't as proficient as you guys, so i went for a body shot and the boy did the ugly fella screech haha







But did not die why is that, at the same distance it would do short work of a starling. Many ppl say rats aint that tough, but they sure are tough guys to me.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

USAslingshot, thanks. I was thingking the same as you too. A small shooter would be more practicle to hunt with even if its a little harder to shoot with compared to a nice wide slingshot. Love its advantage of pocket friendliness and I think it forces you to focus your shots. Bet a 120grain piece of lead will do a rat nicely.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I shoot wider forks, but then I'm not a hunter you could probably make the forks a tiny bit higher and wider with out loosing the ability for easy carry and it might lessen the chance for fork hits. I know a lot of people who use the smaller forks shoot flip style but I've never been able to get the hang of it.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Thanks for the advice man. Jeff what pest do you hunt on your local farm. Im guessing you are a good rat killer too. The rats at my grannys place are probably making fun of me right now, they are so fast cant even draw my bands b4 they take off. A while back i used my barnett black widow with .30 cal lead shots, tried getting those fast critters with a shot to the head. But to my dismay I wasn't as proficient as you guys, so i went for a body shot and the boy did the ugly fella screech haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do rabbits rats and crows. i also take game birds, i have dogs what i use for rats, if you sit quiet rats will come out and take no notice of you as long as your still, i also take greysquirrel as they do a lot of damage and take over from our native red squirrel that are protected, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I do rabbits rats and crows. i also take game birds, i have dogs what i use for rats, if you sit quiet rats will come out and take no notice of you as long as your still, i also take greysquirrel as they do a lot of damage and take over from our native red squirrel that are protected, jeff


Jeff, do you eat the grey squirrels? If so, tell me if they're delicious, please.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I do rabbits rats and crows. i also take game birds, i have dogs what i use for rats, if you sit quiet rats will come out and take no notice of you as long as your still, i also take greysquirrel as they do a lot of damage and take over from our native red squirrel that are protected, jeff


Jeff, do you eat the grey squirrels? If so, tell me if they're delicious, please.








[/quote] 
yes i eat them i put a recipe in the general bit before, and they are realy nice, make good stir fry, jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Btw i looked up some topics on narrow forks, and it seems it needs more care when shooting 1.5''wide and hight inside of fork 1''. How is it, is it risky or dangerous.


Inside fork measurement hight of 1-1/4 inch is fine and no need to flip. shoot up to 5/8 inch marbles with no hits to slingshot. If at first you are fearful of hitting slingshot when releasing hotd slingshot angled farward about 15 degree something like you would be pointing the slingshot like you are pointing it. My forks are inside measurement of 1-1/4 inch and 1-1/4 inch height and a 4-1/16 inch overall height and never a fork hit as long as I dont aim with it. Aiming requires greater width.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Today I got lucky, I decided to check out a torn down house and found lots of junk that had potential. I picked out 3 blocks of 3/4'' solid wood and dust them clean. The find would be perfect, drew on a design with wider forks for safety and cant wait to cut them out.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Let us see what you come up with, Josephlys!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Well this is my first board cut, went with the 2.5'' width and a thick profile. feels comfy. Saw out roughly and angle grinder did the rest. I think I will properly sand it and put on varnish as a finish. I know varnish will protect the wood but will it also make it stronger? Anyway I will choose some flatbands this Sunday.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Does it look strong enough for heavy bands?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Depends on the wood but just off hand I'ld say yeah, but you might want to start out with some lighter ones just to see how it does. one way to test it is put the handle in a vice put some rope around the forks and give it a couple of good tugs..


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Well this is my first board cut, went with the 2.5'' width and a thick profile. feels comfy. Saw out roughly and angle grinder did the rest. I think I will properly sand it and put on varnish as a finish. I know varnish will protect the wood but will it also make it stronger? Anyway I will choose some flatbands this Sunday.


The one on the right, the green one, what is the type of wood?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

dgui, I believe they are the same slingshot...


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Haha yeah they are the same slingshot, just different angles. Btw I dont know what wood it is, bcause like i said I found the blocks of wood in an abandoned house and they looked like they were in pretty good shape so I saved them. The wood seemed pretty hard to work, after sawing and grinding it into shape my fingers were sore. I did a few hard tugs and pulling on the fork tips and they held up so I think they are strong enough. Will be looking for bands soon, maybe in the 15lbs draw. Ok bye, going to sand, varnish and finish off the slingshot







Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Well this is my first board cut, went with the 2.5'' width and a thick profile. feels comfy. Saw out roughly and angle grinder did the rest. I think I will properly sand it and put on varnish as a finish. I know varnish will protect the wood but will it also make it stronger? Anyway I will choose some flatbands this Sunday.


Make a hole for pinky with 18mm or 20mm Flat Drill Bit, then it grips perfectly (I did for my one)


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Haha yeah they are the same slingshot, just different angles. Btw I dont know what wood it is, bcause like i said I found the blocks of wood in an abandoned house and they looked like they were in pretty good shape so I saved them. The wood seemed pretty hard to work, after sawing and grinding it into shape my fingers were sore. I did a few hard tugs and pulling on the fork tips and they held up so I think they are strong enough. Will be looking for bands soon, maybe in the 15lbs draw. Ok bye, going to sand, varnish and finish off the slingshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason why I was asking about the wood is that if it is treated pine you do not want to be cutting very much and not sand it at all it would be advisable never ever to make a slingshot from any kind of treated lumber or plywood. It may be just the camera but the geen looking photo caused me some concern. Treated wood is poison. Always be sure to know what kind of wood you are working and hadeling.


----------

